# Blake Lively & Ryan Reynolds seit 14. September verheiratet



## beachkini (18 Sep. 2012)

​*Blake Lively, 25, und Ryan Reynolds, 35, sind fast das einzige Paar, das es geschafft hat, heimlich zu heiraten. Die Heiratsurkunde der beiden Schauspieler zeigt nämlich, dass die beiden erst am 14. September "Ja" gesagt haben.*

Laut "E! News" beantragten die 25-Jährige und ihr zehn Jahre älterer Ehemann einen Tag zuvor eine Heiratserlaubnis in Charleston.

Am 9. September wurde in South Carolina zwar eine Hochzeitsfeier mit den engsten Freunden abgehalten, aber das Paar ist erst seit einigen Tagen Mann und Frau.

Erst kürzlich verriet die Hochzeitsplanerin Tara Guerard, dass die beiden Frischvermählten einfach nur Spaß haben wollten an ihren großen Tag.

"Ryan und Blake wollten, dass das Event wie zu Hause aussieht und sich auch so anfühlt. Es war eine wahrhaft elegante Feier."

Das haben die beiden ja geschickt eingefädelt, dass nicht mal Paparazzi einen Schnappschuss ergattern konnten: Denn sie wussten ja nichts davon!
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Death Row (18 Sep. 2012)

Scheidung in 3, 2, 1,.....


----------



## Queen A (25 Sep. 2012)

I heard that kind a rumor that Blake is pregnant and that's why they are getting married. Is it true? By the way, i locve them se i'm really happy that they are getting married


----------



## aeneon (26 Sep. 2012)

Finde die beiden passe gut zusammen


----------

